# Flyrod Blues and Stubborn Reds – Inshore 11/14/2010



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like an excellant trip!
The Blues are hitting hard down this way too. I really enjoy the yellow eyed piranahas!
Congrats to Jason on the first fish on the fly. I had to wait quite a few trips out before I did that!
Another well written report Hammer, keep em coming!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

>



Cool report! Very interesting experience fly fishing in the darkness. Makes you hyper aware of how you are flinging that line around that's for sure. 

By the way, this the ladyfish? I got into a mess of some sort of fish that looked just like that, while hopelessly chasing after some monster Tarpon. 

Steve


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats Jason! Looks like that monster got into the backing ;D


>


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Good work guys


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, looking back at all the pictures, that really was a pretty good day. Those last two hours of constant rejection left me feeling a bit bummed, but now, not so much.
Now the big question is whether or not to get a fly rod. ;D Oh my Lord was I bad at that. Luckily for me, the fish didn't require a decent cast to catch one. Jeff was easily cassting twice as far as I was and I'm sure he's still getting a good laugh over watching me try.  I guess you have to start somewhere and I did manage to hook a couple in the process, even if it was just a ladyfish and a blue.
Jeff, thanks for the great write up and company on the water. I knew my usual "Went fishing, caught some, missed some" report just wouldn't do the trip justice. Good job.
Lets do it again soon.

Oh yeah, one last fly fishing question. Just how do you go about keeping the mullet chunk on the hook? I keep whipping it off in my back cast. ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Looks like an excellant trip!
> The Blues are hitting hard down this way too. I really enjoy the yellow eyed piranahas!
> Congrats to Jason on the first fish on the fly. I had to wait quite a few trips out before I did that!
> Another well written report Hammer, keep em coming!


Thanks for the compliment and yes, I truly enjoyed catching the blues and ladies too. I'll take that kind of non-stop action any day, and the blues, especially the bigger ones sure put up a good fight! 



> Cool report! Very interesting experience fly fishing in the darkness. Makes you hyper aware of how you are flinging that line around that's for sure.
> 
> By the way, this the ladyfish? I got into a mess of some sort of fish that looked just like that, while hopelessly chasing after some monster Tarpon.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve! Casting in the dark is a bit more challenging, and it's a little harder to judge how much line you have out, but still fun nontheless.

And yes, that's a ladyfish. 



> Congrats Jason! Looks like that monster got into the backing ;D


Hey, whatever the species, a first on fly is still a major accomplishment. Besides, the way ladyfish jump around makes it all the more difficult to land one. Jason did good for a first try, and in the dark too. 



> Good work guys


Thanks man! 



> Wow, looking back at all the pictures, that really was a pretty good day. Those last two hours of constant rejection left me feeling a bit bummed, but now, not so much.
> Now the big question is whether or not to get a fly rod. ;D Oh my Lord was I bad at that. Luckily for me, the fish didn't require a decent cast to catch one. Jeff was easily cassting twice as far as I was and I'm sure he's still getting a good laugh over watching me try.  I guess you have to start somewhere and I did manage to hook a couple in the process, even if it was just a ladyfish and a blue.
> Jeff, thanks for the great write up and company on the water. I knew my usual "Went fishing, caught some, missed some" report just wouldn't do the trip justice. Good job.
> Lets do it again soon.
> ...


No doubt about it, that was a great day! Thanks again for the invite. I'm psyched about hitting it again on Friday with you bro, so just let me know.


----------

